# Titusville Veterans Pier



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Just heard that this has reopened. Does anyone go to this pier often? I've never been so if anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I am currently living a couple miles away from it. It is open but I haven't seen much in the way of fish being caught from it. I know you should be able to catch trout, redfish and black drum and I have seen some very large trout hanging out under the shrimper's lights.


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

emanuel said:


> I am currently living a couple miles away from it. It is open but I haven't seen much in the way of fish being caught from it. I know you should be able to catch trout, redfish and black drum and I have seen some very large trout hanging out under the shrimper's lights.


Thanks for the info. Are there any other places around the Titusville/Cocoa area that are doing well? I went fishing yesterday around the 528/Banana River area and also Ports End Park. Only managed to get a couple of under slot snappers. There was a huge triple tail hanging out in the pilons at Ports End but it wouldn't take anything I'd throw at it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fishing has pretty much sucked lately, water in the river/lagoon is really hot right now. There are some snapper in the Port, large live shrimp or pilchards would be my suggestion.


----------



## juissed (Jun 18, 2010)

If this is the pier with the snack bar / frozen bait shop, tiki bar, and off to the side of the bridge construction.. then I was out there a few weeks ago. I used shrimp and caught no keepers. Dozens of small fry (snook & cats)


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

juissed said:


> If this is the pier with the snack bar / frozen bait shop, tiki bar, and off to the side of the bridge construction.. then I was out there a few weeks ago. I used shrimp and caught no keepers. Dozens of small fry (snook & cats)


Was it really packed? If it gets super packed then I might just pass that up.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It gets super packed at night on weekends. I would fish it on weekdays if I were you.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

EMAN,

Are you in Titusville?. I thought you moved to Winter Garden.

Any luck finding new job yet?. Titusville at the moment may be the wrong place due to laid off at the space center.

Let me know if you want to fish at the Trident Basin with me sometime.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I was going to move to Winter Garden but my girlfriend and I were supposed to stay with her parents. Her dad and I didn't get along so for the time being, I'm living with my friend in Titusville while I look for a job and a new place to live.

I'd love to fish the basin with you sometime, let me know when you can go.


----------

